# [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS?



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

_*(pictures borrowed with permission from ECS Tuning)*_








=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=
These pictures above show a Mk5 GTI/Jetta with smoked/clear bumper markers to replace the amber markers. It would replace the amber marker shown in the last picture with a smoked or clear marker option.
=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=
This poll was created to determine if there is *sufficient interest* on these forums to indicate that it would be financially worthwhile for a tuner to create aftermarket bumper markers for the USA-market Volkswagen EOS.
Because the volume will determine this, *please ONLY VOTE if you actually own an EOS!* -- and answer honestly, too! If you have any questions, please reply/ask before voting, thank you.
=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=-----------=
_*WOULD YOU PURCHASE SMOKED OR CLEAR BUMPER SIDE MARKER LIGHTS FOR YOUR VOLKSWAGEN EOS?*_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

My "Yes" should be qualified....while interested in minimizing the "orange scar", I have no interest in smoked - just clear.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Canadian Lurker)*

Should the interest be suffice based on the poll here, I had planned to run a 2nd poll asking that those who voted choose their preferred color. It would probably be feasible to produce both, but my fear is that there will not be enough people even combined to justify the tooling costs.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

There's nothing wrong with amber colored lenses.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

I would probably buy them in the $25 range but certainly not as high as $50.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (gilesrulz)*

Yes, I would be interested but like the rest, not more than $50 per set and I am lean more towards the cleared ones.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

Just as a reference, the Mk5 lights right now are $40-50 depending on where you get them from. Based on the fact that FAR MORE Mk5 vehicles will be made (jetta, gti, rabbit, etc) compared to how few EOS vehicles will be made, it makes sense. Then also factor in how few less EOS vehicles will actually be modified.
Keep the votes coming... so far its a nice split!


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

yes, yes, yes, and yes. Smoked, please!!


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Definitely something I'd have. I was going to have to either get them smoked myself or paint over them. They do look like a "scar" on the side of such a beautiful car.
Also, non-EU spec smoked (or clear if that's possible) rear taillights would be great, but that seems far less practical. One can hope.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

Yes! I'm guessing that either smoked or clear would look great against my thunder blue. If i get smoked then I will also get smoked turn signals for the mirrors. If i get clear I'll probably get either a straight orange bulb or one of those slivered bulbs that illuminates orange.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I would also purchase only the clear color


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Who are all these people voting no and why? Do you like the orange gash? Are you afraid of the police writing you a ticket? Do you enjoy looking non european? Do you live in a ROW market where these things aren't even on the car? Are you an agent of the forces of Evil which is hell bent on keeping me from reasonably priced solution to a vissually unappealing feature? WHO ARE YOU!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

None of the above, and not color blind either (although my significant other might question that on occassion







). Just don't see the problem with the Orange...


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:03 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

While I certainly appreciate all the looks my Eos has been getting, I bought it for one reason ..."wind therapy". When I get in my Eos and put the roof down (I have had my roof off every day except for 3 rainy days and one day below 55degrees), I forget most of my troubles and worries for the time that it takes me to go wherever I am going. I did not buy the vehicle to make a bunch of additions, and while my ego does enjoy the looks I am getting in the car, I bought it mainly for the stress relief. While I am a techno weenie and a guy that enjoys reading about all the things this forum discusses, I am not one of those people who goes into modifying my vehicle. 
I am considering the roof module, but mainly for convenience of opening and closing the roof from the remote and the one touch operation. I am also considering getting some of the euro rubber floor mats, but when it comes to changing out reflectors, I don't mind the orange ones. 
When it comes to problems with my Eos, the pillars drip somtimes in heavy rain or car washes and my passenger window goes down halfway when not closed with some force or by pushing it from the window itself, but I am not getting worked up about it and will probably just schedule these items to be looked at when I get my first 5000 mile service. I need to get some of that krytox stuff and see if lubing the seal will take care of the drips which I expect it will and I am waiting on the window, its not that big a deal. 
I will say this, I appreciate the zeal of all you folks here when it comes to these problems and I am glad that your agressive pursiut of problems will probably make my life easier when I get to the dealer and get these problems resolved. 
It certainly is wonderful that there are many products out there that allow us all to "express" ourselves with our cars. I for one will continue to enjoy my wind therapy.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (EosEnthusiastNB)*

I have gotten the Euro mats, and I think that they are practical and stylish (nicer than Monster mats). I am prioritizing things with emergency items, practical items, accessories like the windscreen or convenient and useful roof-module, but then I might buy the smoked side markers-- because that would go nicely with black. That would probably make me want to follow with the mirror lights, but I think that the side markers _would_ look really nice by not being so prominent when off. IF they were priced well, I might buy them before windscreen and roof module.
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

any new Eos owners interested in clear front bumper lights? (US lighting)
William


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the idea of having clear corners.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_any new Eos owners interested in clear front bumper lights? (US lighting)
William

Yes !!! Are you offering or have you spoken with anyone who is going to produce them? Please share


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_
Yes !!! Are you offering or have you spoken with anyone who is going to produce them? Please share









I am not myself, although I have heard rumor that a sponsor or someone is working on them.
I am just interested in them too, and thought some newer forum members might like to weigh-in on the topic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
William


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

As of right now, I have researched and nobody plans to make any for the Eos. Costs for molds and toolling to make a product like this are very expensive. At around $25-50 for a set, it would take in the area of 100 sets before they would even break-even.
Because of the lack of interest here in this thread I can't really convince any shop it would be worthwhile. The problem is that most Eos owners are going to be more conservative buyers. Sure there are many of us who will modify our cars and would buy a product like this -- but if the manufacturer has to wait 5 years to break even on an item like this, they might think twice before tooling up.
So for now, I regret to inform all you folks that my findings indicate no immediate supply of this product, at least from the few USA-based suppliers I spoke with.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_As of right now, I have researched and nobody plans to make any for the Eos.









Keep the faith. Since this affects only the NAR market (if my understanding is correct) we may just have to wait a couple years until there are more Eos on the road, and the manufactures anticipate the numbers look encouraging enough to take a shot at markrting this product.
I suspect that manufactures will look at the "total customer pool" rather than give much consideration to an online poll, when determining the potential viability of a given product.
But it was worth a shot, and I thank you for the effort you put into trying to make this product available for us. 
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*

My vote was previously "Yes but only up to $something" ($25? $50?)
but given that they are more obvious than the lights in the mirrors, I would probably pay as much as for those lights, ie. up to $75.
They would have to be perfect though, so there would be tooling costs involved.
oh well, somebody will make them eventually I'm sure.








William


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

In the time until they do, I suggest Eos enthusiasts to look for a company in their respective area that can "tint" the lenses. I was able to find a company locally that is going to put a dark tint on the lens' that will allow the amber light through, but appears smoked or black when not illuminated







Pictures to follow !


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I prefer clear, not tinted, so that suggestion doesn't work for me.
I remember someone once making clear corners using the clear plastic sheets from suspended ceiling lights. Maybe i'll have to do that.


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Clear for me please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_I prefer clear, not tinted, so that suggestion doesn't work for me. 

*nods* I also would prefer clear, but having a black Eos helps them blend in. Having to choose between fugly Amber/Orange or Black tinted . . . the choice is easy.

_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_ I remember someone once making clear corners using the clear plastic sheets from suspended ceiling lights. Maybe i'll have to do that. 

As for the ceiling lights . . as a lighting designer, that too would be pretty hideous







but good luck, maybe you'll start a new trend


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_*nods* I also would prefer clear, but having a black Eos helps them blend in.

True. But i've always liked the way clear lights look on my cars. I think it looks very OEM, especially on my 20AE.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_As for the ceiling lights . . as a lighting designer, that too would be pretty hideous







but good luck, maybe you'll start a new trend









I bought a set of those home made clear corners for my old 2001. Back then, no one had made real clear ones, so some guy was making them from those bumpy ceiling light panels. (see pic below)








I'll check at home if i still have them. They worked pretty good. Sure they weren't as nice as the proper ones. But it was better than stock orange.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I found my old "homemade" clear corners. I didn't make these. I bought them from somebody on VWvortex back in 2001 when there were no real clear corners available for the Mk4 GTI.








As you can tell from the image, they're not that hard to make. Sure it's not as pretty as a proper clear lense,... but until such an item is made, this is probably the best solution.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_I found my old "homemade" clear corners. I didn't make these. I bought them from somebody on VWvortex back in 2001 when there were no real clear corners available for the Mk4 GTI.









Wow, now that's just ingenious ! I must say that yes, that would look better than crummy orange ones . . I'm so glad I don't mind the smoked look, as that looks like a weekend's worth of fabrication


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [POLL] :: Would you buy smoked/clear bumper lights for your EOS? (Shaka)*

Can anybody find out how much it costs to buy a set of the stock corners?


----------

